# Deonna Purrazzo - The Virtuosa



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*

I love small and curvy women :trips5


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*

Not sure what her gimmick is, but I enjoyed her match on NXT last night


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*

This girl has some talent and i'm sure we will see her make her way to some championships one day.

Here is a match of Deonna vs. Kelly Klein form ROH ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: The Virtuosa - Deonna Purrazzo*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Her and Sonya Deville could say they're sisters and I'd believe them.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Alexander_G said:


> Her and Sonya Deville could say they're sisters and I'd believe them.


Yeah, but i think Deonna is the better looking one and she is way more talented too. Deonna is becoming more and more one of my favorites!


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

metallon said:


> Yeah, but i think Deonna is the better looking one and she is way more talented too. Deonna is becoming more and more one of my favorites!


Agree on both accounts. I've liked Deonna for years, it's hard not to like her as she reminds me of a female version of Bret Hart in many ways. Her matwork is her voice, it speaks for itself and tells me more about her personality than anything else she does. A lot of female workers don't have that kind of expression to their wrestling, but from Deonna I noticed it right away. Virtuosa is the perfect word, as she has that magic touch.


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm falling in love with her. She has a great look and is very talented in the ring. I want to see more of her personality and mic ability. Is she any good on the mic?

Also can someone explain her gimmick?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

T H I C C


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Sounds like a drama movie trailer music.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I like this one very much ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She's better with dark hair but still a beauty


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109270510817419265


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So sexy ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This is getting better and better! I think Deonna's beauty is underrated ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

metallon said:


>


Damn. She needs to be back on tv asap.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Not digging the grey hair. She looks in better shape but she was still very nice-looking before


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Diva Ass Worshipper (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Diva Ass Worshipper (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

She could slap me and I’d be happy.


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## wrestlefanatic101 (Nov 7, 2019)

Deonna Purrazzo, The Italian Queen.


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

What would you say has been her best match so far in her career?


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

njcam said:


> What would you say has been her best match so far in her career?


not sure about her career but recent any of her matches with Jordynne


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DivasAssAddict (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## DivasAssAddict (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

All kinds of sexy


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Deanna is pretty hot... i love her beefy arms and shoulders.. i know its an odd thing to like, but shes got it


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361868580363657218


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## BigOrange12 (Mar 13, 2021)

She is beyond adorable.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Her booty is insane 🔥🍑


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Get this woman back in the WWE…


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Ai Karambo please do tell her my offer still stands


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

Remember those times where you could send letters to famous people? If there were such a service safe enough (yep deeply creepy people still exist) I would honestly send these girls gifts ugh why don’t we live in the 90s

and to be a bit less creepy myself something with a thought. A person note and a unique gift because I’m sure I can think of something she didn’t think she wanted to have.

Like two plane tickets to an all inclusive Dead Sea resort


----------



## beShali (2 mo ago)

@SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE I actually wanted to send that to a favorite wrestler of mine (if I could) does that make me creepy?



https://www.maxgaming.com/en/wireless-mouses/hsk-plus-fingertip-wireless-gaming-mouse-pink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

